# No spark



## facelessnumber (Jan 20, 2010)

*No spark - Fault codes*

Audi A4 Quattro, 2005.
Got fuel pressure, got injector pulse, but no spark.
Cam position sensor? Crank position sensor? What y'all think?

UPDATE: Got codes, last post.


_Modified by facelessnumber at 1:50 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: No spark (facelessnumber)*

Suggest check Coil Pack Fuse else possible Engine Speed Sensor failure.
Does a VAG Scan report anything?
Just out of curiosity what is the vehicle Mfg Date on the door sticker?


----------



## facelessnumber (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: No spark (GLS-S4)*

Thanks for your reply. 
Engine speed sensor... Is that what we neanderthal domestic wrench spinners call a crank sensor, or is this another one? Where is it located and how can I check it?
I'm not getting a service light or anything, but I have not attempted to read codes as I don't have a scanner. I'll see if I can borrow one.
I didn't recall seeing a fuse for the coil packs on the fuse panel on the driver's side dash, but I'm guessing there are more fuses elsewhere? Where should I look for a coil pack fuse?
I don't have access to the car right now, but as soon as I can get back to it I will get the date on the door sticker. 
Thanks!


_Modified by facelessnumber at 7:41 AM 1-29-2010_


----------



## facelessnumber (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: No spark (facelessnumber)*

Fault Codes:

P0010 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Circuit / Open, Bank 1
P0013 "B" Camshaft Position - Actuator Circuit / Open, Bank 1
P0020 "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Circuit / Open, Bank 2
P0023 "B" Camshaft Position - Actuator Circuit / Open, Bank 2
P0685 ECM/PCM Power Relay Control Circuit/Open
P0688 ECM/PCM Power Relay Sense Circuit/Open

...Something's not getting power. I think it's gonna be a relay or a fuse. Where do these circuits get their power?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: No spark (facelessnumber)*

Inspect all fuses in driver side dash panel. If all good then replace ECM Power Relay inside ECM weatherproof housing.


----------



## facelessnumber (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: No spark (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Inspect all fuses in driver side dash panel.

Been there, got the t-shirt.


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_If all good then replace ECM Power Relay inside ECM weatherproof housing.

Will do, thanks!
...But would I be getting injector pulses if the ECM power relay isn't working?


----------



## facelessnumber (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: No spark (facelessnumber)*

Well we checked all the fuses including the ones in the ECM box. We pulled every relay in there and checked continuity, both open and closed...
I'm starting to wonder about the ECM itself.


----------

